# Stuck auger gear box square plug



## Richie (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello all;
Trying to remove the auger gear plug (to check the oil level). It's definitely stuck. A 12 mm socket will fit on it but is giving it a hard jerk going to shear it off or damage the square corners.
Thought I'd ask before attempting it.
Thanks.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

They make special sockets for those plugs ...they call them pipe plug sockets...... it is worth picking one up ... you may have to file it square again .. when you have the proper socket, using an impact wrench will get it off in no time ....


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Nice heavy adjustable wrench work? (adjusted tight !) Gives you 2 flat sides.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I usually use a metric or SAE open end wrench that fits best. Little chance of rounding any corners with that. A tap with a hammer after dripping some PB Blaster on the threads also helps.


----------



## Richie (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks, guys, I'll get the right tool for the job. Probably easier than it seems.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

For things like this - a not often used tool - I check Harbor Freight. Otherwise a name brand tool for those I use frequently.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Like this ..... They come in different sizes ....









Sunex 214FP 1/2" Dr. 7/16" Female Pipe Plug Socket


Buy Sunex 214FP 1/2" Dr. 7/16" Female Pipe Plug Socket with an everyday low price and fast shipping! JB Tools




www.jbtools.com


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

An 8 point socket is used for square nuts. A pipe wrench may help.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Most of the square drain plugs are 3/8” or 1/2”. So I use a ratchet extension, of the appropriate size, put on backwards. The female end will go on the plug, the male end will now be extended outwards, where you can use a large adjustable wrench to wrestle that plug out…. Worx every time 

GLuck, Jay


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

I had the same problem yesterday on a recently acquired 1989 machine. Didn't have the correct socket and every other attempt was rounding it. Found a 12 point socket (don't remember size) that I gently hammered on. Used a propane torch to heat the area around it just a little and then hit with my impact wrench and it came out.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

On my 826 (38150, 1985):











The auger gearcase's fill/drain plug appears to be a 1/4" NPT plug whose flats are a tad larger than 3/8" across:










While you _can_ use a 12-point socket on a 4-point plug head, doing so you do risk stripping off the plug's corners. I've done that, many years ago. Pipe plugs are soft.

For most people who only do this infrequently, JayzAuto1's suggestion works well: use a 3/8" extension _backwards_:



















A light tap will seat it. Then, you can use either an appropriate wrench or a 12-point socket on the male end of the extension, with a lesser chance of rounding the tool because of its harder material.

Alternatively, there are both 4-point ("square") and 8-point ("double square") sockets. I happen to have four sizes of double square sockets that came with a set a few years back, and the 3/8" one fits without even tapping it into place.





































I just pulled mine and have my gear oil draining into a funnel/bucket. It's pretty easy to do, once you have the auger gearcase out of the bucket


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

They make special plug sockets ...... I have the 2 most popular sizes .... If they are on good, just use your air impact gun. .... They come right off.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Darby said:


> Nice heavy adjustable wrench work? (adjusted tight !) Gives you 2 flat sides.


they just never stay tight enough for my liking.
A proper sized open end wrench would be preferable, at least to me.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

So there were several suggestions,

The female end of a ratchet socket extension bar, then use a pipe wrench on it

A square pipe plug socket, which seems to be the best, and then using an impact gun. I have found the banging, bumping, of an impact driver for screws, and an impact gun can do the trick and eliminate frustration and damage 

A 4 Point or a 8 Point socket, I have 8 Point sockets to be used for square nuts

A pipe wrench on the plug with a persuader pipe as an extension 

Light slight heat as you don't want to destroy any heat sensitive seals

Another that I use, since I don't have a pipe plug socket but am going to buy one, the female drive end of a 3/8" or 1/2" of a 6 Point socket THEN insert a hex wrench or better yet, a hex socket with 1/2" drive, in to the 6 Point socket, now you have a tight fit and strength and leverage with the 1/2" drive.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

CarlB said:


> they just never stay tight enough for my liking.
> A proper sized open end wrench would be preferable, at least to me.


I've had the opposite experience: using an open end wrench applies force at only two points, and on the small plugs like these, it's very easy to round them off.

Larger plugs, sure; but these little plugs have so little material on the four square points.

I reinstall with teflon tape.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I would not reinstall with Teflon tape. Having done ALOT of plumbing, It works miserably as an anti-seize. I only use it only for water lines. It fills in the gaps but not as anti-seize. Use Never-Seize or a synthetic grease.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

Well, to each their own. I like anti-seize a lot, but it's not a sealant. Not that this auger gearcase needs sealant. 

I'm sure any and all, including Loc-Tite and bare metal, works fine here. I just like tef tape for tapered joints, because that's what it's designed for.


----------

